
How Seattle's Sound Transit plans to roll out hugely ambitious transit expansion - jseliger
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/sound-transit-formally-launches-massive-rail-bus-expansion/
======
mamurphy
I enjoyed this article, but it desperately needed a map that showed current
routes and planned expansion. That map needed to be in its own image, not at a
45 degree angle with people standing in front of it.

